# H&M Pink Satin Ballet Flats Fashion Face Off! (15/03/09) - (22/03/09)



## Bec688 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey Everyone







This week's challenge item is brought to you by

*Ozee!*


Winner of the Lipsy Tulip Bow Skirt Face Off with this gorgeous outfit!








Congratulations!

Here is the item she has chosen for this weeks challenge

*H&amp;M Pink Satin Ballet Flats!*








link: H&amp;M Shop Online - Polyvore


If this is your first Fashion Face-Off, please make sure that you read our rules and regulations for the challenge before entering.

Rules: https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f159/fashion-faceoff-rules-69982.html


Good Luck and have fun!


----------



## Ozee (Mar 15, 2009)

so much free time on my hands lately lol...


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 15, 2009)

Great pick Ozee! Love your outfit too


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 15, 2009)

Oz, that is such an awesome outfit!!!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Mar 15, 2009)

Those shoes are adorable! Nice choice Ozee!


----------



## purpleRain (Mar 15, 2009)

I love those shoes, good pick! great set

Duchess Ravenwaves, love your combo and the bag is gorgeous.

I did the entire outfit with items from H&amp;M (I



that shop) except the bag and the ring.


----------



## GlamazonBeauty (Mar 15, 2009)

I love these shoes! Here's mine:


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## Roxie (Mar 16, 2009)

Cute outfits everyone


----------



## Ozee (Mar 16, 2009)

gorgeous outfits everyone



Im so happy people like this choice!! lol

I may just have to buy these shoes, they are realy cute!


----------



## cygne noir (Mar 16, 2009)

awesome shoes!

duchess that outfit is amazing!

and here's my entry:


----------



## Lucy (Mar 16, 2009)

cygne i love that necklace!

great choice ozee!

here's mine:


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 16, 2009)

Gorgeous outfits everyone!

Love your top Lucy


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 16, 2009)

Cute outfits everyone and congrats Ozee


----------



## Lucy (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks katie! yours is looking stylish and simple as always!!!


----------



## esha (Mar 16, 2009)

Cute flats Ozee.

Here's mine


----------



## Roxie (Mar 17, 2009)

Here is my set:


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 17, 2009)

OoOoO I really like that top Roxie!


----------



## Roxie (Mar 17, 2009)

lol I know, I fell in love with the top the moment I found it


----------



## purpleRain (Mar 17, 2009)

fingers I love all the colors that you used, gorgeous. And the yellow nail polish is a perfect finish


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 17, 2009)

Originally Posted by *fingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks katie! yours is looking stylish and simple as always!!!




Thanks!


----------

